# Pros and Cons of different smoker types?



## bdawg (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi -

I have had a MES 30 for a couple of years but now its tripping the GFCI so I am ready to move on.

I've been trying to read up on various smokers and was looking for some input on what folks think are the pros and cons of the various smoker types (wood, charcoal, gas, propate, pellet, electric) as well as configurations such as verical vs horizontal, etc.

I'm not looking for a religious war, but an honest comparison so that I (and others after me) can make an informed decision.

Thanks-


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2015)

What do you primarily want to smoke? 

I use my mini-WSM 99% of the time for hot (225+) smokes. Mainly due to its efficiency and the fact that we mostly are doing small cooks. I use my WSM 18 or UDS when I need more space. All have great smoke flavor and are easy to use. As set and forget as one can get with charcoal and wood. 

For sausage, jerky, fish I use my gas smoker because it goes lower than the WSM's or the UDS. I do wish it was easier to control. I have to babysit it. I plan on building a dedicated smoker for this that will be electric and PID controlled. 

I'm not a pellet fan. Main complaint from most is they don't produce enough smoke. The Traeger that I had for a short time had that issue. Had to use a secondary smoke source to get any smoke flavor.


----------



## bdawg (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for your input

I mostly smoke salmon or steelhead, chicken, turkey, ribs, brisket, pastrami, stuff like that.  I want to do a pork butt and a prime rib at some point.

No plans to do a whole hog or anything that big.


----------



## joe black (Nov 28, 2015)

How many folks do you usually cook for?  What size cooker do you anticipate needing?  The WSM is a very good starting place.  It is very user friendly and will give you some very good cooks for several folks.  For larger cooks I like a horizontal offset smoker.  I guess you've noticed that I like the charcoal/wood cookers best.  Personally, I like the smoke that my offset produces.  I enjoy cooking with wood and playing with fire.  

There are a lot of folks who like propane and electricity.  I guess I'm just old school.  My first knowledge of BBQ was in elementary school in the spring when the men of the community would cook whole hogs on block pits covered with sheet tin.   I have a gas grill that my wife likes for simple grilling, but I do my smoking on the offset.

They make white cars and black cars because everyone doesn't like the same thing.  You will get a ton of advice, but I would suggest that you do all of the reading that you can and determine for yourself what type of cooker that best suits your particular needs.

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 28, 2015)

Im lucky enough to have a few smokers just like Case.  My go to smoker is the Mini.  We are empty nesters and it's got plenty of space for the two of us.  Depending on how many you cook for you might consider the built proof Mini. Very reliable work like a charm. 

For larger crowds  and overnight smokes I used  my MES but recently had a stick burner built and started using it.  I like the flavors of the stick burner and the mini much more than the MES. However, for a busy guy that doesn't have time to tend a fire but wants to Q the MES is a solid choice. 

Just my observations.

B


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm a fan of the WSM, but only been smoking for a few years.  To me...ya gotta have fire and smoke.  I know the electrics do a great job, but you've got to add smoke somehow to keep it from tasting like it was oven roasted.  I'll use charcoal/wood as the heat source and not worry about adding smoke.  JMHO

Mike


----------



## b-one (Nov 28, 2015)

I started on my gas grill and had decent results,moved to a 18.5 WSM and it's pretty simple to get the hang of and much better flavor! If time wasn't a consideration a stick burner could be fun! Good luck finding a new smoker!


----------



## jcbigler (Nov 29, 2015)

There are so many variables to consider for each cooker type, that the pros of one, may be a con in a different situation. 

How many people are you cooking for? What sizes are the cuts of meat you are cooking? Do you have a ready access to wood or charcoal? Do you live in an apartment or a housing edition where you aren't allowed to use a wood burner? How much time do you have available to tend the cooker? Do you want to stay up all night to make sure the fire doesn't go out? How much physical space do you have available for the smoker? How much do you want to spend on the new smoker?

Many people use the gas or electric smokers with pellets or pucks because they aren't allowed to have full wood burning grills. 

I live out in the boondocks, and don't have to worry about neighbors complaining of the smoke since our closest ones are several hundred yards away. So I use an offset wood and charcoal smoker, and I usually smoke briskets, so the size suits me. I like the heavier smoke flavor, and the way the physical heat produces a good bark and smoke ring. 

I grew up using the El Cheapo Brinkman vertical water smokers. I made many briskets and ribs and some chickens on those in my teenage years. 10 years ago I was in a position to buy a new smoker and bought an offset stick burner because I had always wanted one. I love it. Now I can crank out some high quality smoked meats almost without even thinking about it.

If I had an electric smoker I'm sure I would ruin a few briskets trying to learn how to get the best results from it. 

Since you have been using an MES, and want something different; I think one of the WSM vertical smokers, or the Old Country Pecos Coal smoker from Academy would be great next steps for you, depending on how much you want to spend and how much space you have available.  

I'm planning on getting the Old Country Pecos Coal for my next smoker for household work. I'm also trying to get around to building a large trailer mounted smoker out of a 250 gallon propane tank that we have so I can do contests and larger gatherings for church and friend/family.


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 29, 2015)

BDawg said:


> Hi -
> 
> I have had a MES 30 for a couple of years but now its tripping the GFCI so I am ready to move on.


If it is tripping the GFCI, perhaps you should plug it in to a regular outlet to solve the problem.

I do a lot of BBQ on my 22.5" Weber kettle, it is a very versatile grill and, at about $100 for a One Touch Silver, inexpensive as well.


----------



## bdawg (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses so far.

There is no question that my favorite feature on the MES is the ease of temperature accuracy and consistency.  I don't think I'll mind having to tend a fire as long as it tends to stay stable.   The thought of constantly having to frotz around, overshooting, undershooting, constantly moving things around to keep on a target temp doesn't really do it for me. Playing with it a little is ok, but 12 hours of fire duty is out.

I'm a nearly empty nester (last kid at home is Sr. in HS).   Normally I'm only smoking for the family, but I live in a neighborhood and the neighbors are friendly (The jerks that didn't get along with anybody moved out this summer YAY!). We have our occasional parties, etc.  I'll often cook/brew special food/beer just for those events and they are always well received.

The rain here in western WA is a pretty big factor in whatever I end up choosing.  It generally starts raining in October and it generally doesn't stop until June or July.  Every now and then, we'll get some sun, but it's pretty much overcast or raining 8 or 9 months a year. The summer is gorgeous, though.  85 degree days, with only a few getting much hotter.

We get a little snow here, but not a lot. Temps in the dead of winter usually run in the high 30's, so while the mountains are getting dumped on with snow, we get rain.

I like the idea of a charcoal rig.  I generally liked the results of the MES, but I could tell something is missing.  Also, the poultry skin would never crisp up.  It always ended up rubbery, regardless of what I tried to do to crisp it up. I remember having a tiny tabletop Weber charcoal grill back when the wife and i lived in an apartment, and loved how the charcoal made the meat taste.  I would like to get that flavor back, but extend it to include more smoke.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 29, 2015)

BDawg said:


> Thanks for all the responses so far.
> 
> There is no question that my favorite feature on the MES is the ease of temperature accuracy and consistency.  I don't think I'll mind having to tend a fire as long as it tends to stay stable.   The thought of constantly having to frotz around, overshooting, undershooting, constantly moving things around to keep on a target temp doesn't really do it for me. Playing with it a little is ok, but 12 hours of fire duty is out.
> 
> ...


Okay....  After all this... I see a Weber Smokey Mountain 18" in your future... LOL


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 29, 2015)

Yep, sounds like you need a WSM. I'm burning sticks in an offset but it's a fuel hog. I can run it as a simple grill, though.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2015)

The WSM 18 or 14 or a home built Mini-WSM would be great. Rain is a non issue for the WSM. In fact there's no way to electrocute yourself with a WSM. 

Wind is more of an issue but is easily remedied with an easy to make wind screen.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 29, 2015)

All smokers can produce good food.

Electric Smokers

Pros

Easy to use almost set and forget

Can be used most anywhere electric is available

Cons

Usually temps are limited

Tied to electric outlet

Propane Smokers

Pros

Almost set and forget. Some adjustment required

Can usually get hotter than electric smokers

Can take almost anywhere

Cons

Can run out of propane

Many require the use of a "needle valve' to achieve lower temps

Charcoal Smokers

Pros

Gets that charcoal and wood flavor

Wide range of temps

Not tied to electric outlets nor propane

Cons

Usually requires more tending to

Requires fire

Requires dealing with ashes

Wood Fired Smokers

Pros

In my opinion best flavor

Often times a bigger smoker with more room

Wide range of temps

Cons

Requires the most attention

Requires having split wood

Requires dealing with ashes

Those are my thoughts I'm sure others have different thoughts


----------



## muralboy (Nov 29, 2015)

Adding on to Piney's list

Pellet Smoker

Pros

Easy to use almost set and forget

Can be used most anywhere electric is available

Can usually get hotter than electric smokers

Wide range of temps

Variety of woods pellet types available

Cons

Tied to electric outlet

Not enough smoke for some - but can be supplemented with cold smoker or A-Maze-N Tube


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 29, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> All smokers can produce good food.
> 
> Electric Smokers
> 
> ...


Excellent post Piney!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 30, 2015)

No need to post any new info here I think you have received about all there is. What ever choice I hope it works out for you happy smoking


----------



## bdawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks, everybody.  This will help a lot.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree with Piney's assessment and I can give you my 2 cents based on actual foods I  cook on a stickburner and a Gasser (GOSM) 

I prefer my stickburner for large cuts.

For any type of appetizers and some poultry I actually prefer my GOSM

I like to do food items that are in a sauce on the pit 

But its a bit more complex than that.

*Wings - *Fire Pit - Oven

*Steak, Prime Rib, ETC.. *Firepit/Schwenker - Grill (there's Just something about Steak over a flame)













IMG_20150906_173501_318.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 1, 2015






*Burgers-* Fire Pit/Schwenker - Grill

*Spatchcock Birds* - Grill

*Chicken Breast* - Grill

*Whole Small Turkey -* undecided

*ABT's *- Either

*Whole Chix - *Stick Burner/GOSM

*Appetizers, especially Appetizers with bacon* - GOSM

*Fatties -* GOSM

*Fish/Cheese/Nuts *- GOSM

*Peppers -* GOSM

*Salt/Spices *- GOSM

*Jerky - *GOSM

*Chili/Stews/Beans *- Stick Burner

*Moink Balls* - Stick Burner

*Thighs/Drums *- Stick Burner

*Whole Link Sausage* - Stick Burner

*Whole Link Kielbasa* - Stick Burner

*Whole Pork Picnic -* Stick Burner

*Whole Pork Butt* - Stick Burner

*Whole Pork Loin*- Stick Burner

*Beef Roasts/Chuckies -* Stick Burner

*Brisket - *Stick Burner

*Ribs* - Stick Burner

You can see a pattern to my list... I have had better success with whole muscle meats, slabs and larger cuts on the stick burner with the exception of whole birds.

Fatties and other items, especially with bacon, do much better on the GOSM


----------



## sqwib (Dec 1, 2015)

Well so much for my 30 minute post, it seems to have vanished...oh well, Goodluck on whatever you choose!

Cool was able to go back into edit and save my post!


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 1, 2015)

SQWIB said:


> I agree with Piney's assessment and I can give you my 2 cents based on actual foods I  cook on a stickburner and a Gasser (GOSM)
> 
> I prefer my stickburner for large cuts.
> 
> ...


Nice post!  I love that fire pit/grill.

Mike


----------

